
Labor Board Found Google Was Within Its Rights to Fire James Damore - erispoe
https://gizmodo.com/labor-board-found-google-was-within-its-rights-to-fire-1823086744
======
tptacek
Discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16396554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16396554)

